# SHELTER VOTING



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Essentially the Shelter Challenge is a month down with two more to go, and I am curious about how many SM'ers are voting. I'm not interested in who, just the numbers, so this poll is anonymous unless you wish to comment. We can get prize money for the Maltese Rescues, but it *must* be a group effort. Thank you in advance for taking the poll!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm a nightly voter, not a daily voter. LOL
xoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Perhaps this poll has been missed...but if only 4 are voting for the Maltese Rescues every day we haven't a prayer of getting any of the prize money to either of the groups.  



*VOTE VOTE VOTE VOTE!!!!!!!







*


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Perhaps the poll would reach more members if placed in the everything else category.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Maybe it can be pinned or some how put in a catagory that shows daily. It took me a little bit to figure out how to get the shelters to come up . I do forget to vote sometimes so I made sure I did a post it note on my computer screen to remind me.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (michellerobison @ Feb 21 2010, 07:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=888409


> Maybe it can be pinned or some how put in a catagory that shows daily.* It took me a little bit to figure out how to get the shelters to come up* . I do forget to vote sometimes so I made sure I did a post it note on my computer screen to remind me.[/B]


I think some members must have had a hard time finding them. Me too at first, and if it wasn't for Star's moms thread about how to type it in exactly I wouldn't have been able to find it. But one good thing, after you vote, the site saves your choice and the next day you can go back and just click on your saved choice from the last time. :thumbsup:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I remember to vote most days because I signed up for email reminders from the
rescue site. When I tried to take the poll above, I got an error response.... so
I don't know if my vote counted or not.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (gopotsgo @ Feb 20 2010, 11:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=888400


> Perhaps the poll would reach more members if placed in the everything else category.[/B]


*It's placed in the rescue forum because it is directly related to shelters and rescues. Any other placement would make it subject to being moved.
*
QUOTE (Canada @ Feb 21 2010, 09:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=888466


> QUOTE (michellerobison @ Feb 21 2010, 07:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=888409





> Maybe it can be pinned or some how put in a catagory that shows daily.* It took me a little bit to figure out how to get the shelters to come up* . I do forget to vote sometimes so I made sure I did a post it note on my computer screen to remind me.[/B]


I think some members must have had a hard time finding them. Me too at first, and if it wasn't for Star's moms thread about how to type it in exactly I wouldn't have been able to find it. But one good thing, after you vote, the site saves your choice and the next day you can go back and just click on your saved choice from the last time. :thumbsup: 

[/B][/QUOTE]

*If you cannot find the site just click on this icon ****and it wil take you there.  

*

QUOTE (Harrysmom @ Feb 21 2010, 09:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=888469


> I remember to vote most days because I signed up for email reminders from the
> rescue site. When I tried to take the poll above, I got an error response.... so
> I don't know if my vote counted or not.[/B]


*Yes email reminders sent from the site are a great way to do the deed every day! :aktion033: 
I don't know what error message you received but if you go back to the thread it will tell you already took the poll, if it dooesn't tell you that then it did not register your responces and you are free to do it again.*  

*Thanks for voting!!!**

*


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I get the reminder and I've been voting.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

OK, I finially figured out how to do this. I want to make sure my vote counts the most by voting for a Maltese group that is getting alot of votes from others. I voted for the AMA Rescue in TX. What are other ones that would be good to vote for?


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (heartmadeforyou @ Feb 21 2010, 10:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=888820


> OK, I finially figured out how to do this. I want to make sure my vote counts the most by voting for a Maltese group that is getting alot of votes from others. I voted for the AMA Rescue in TX. What are other ones that would be good to vote for?[/B]



If you go to ANIMAL SHELTER CHALLENGE... there are links to the AMR in CA, and NMR in WI


*Thanks to all for voting!!!  


*


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I forwarded the info to my friends and asked them to vote too,plus my big yellow Post It note reminds me every day now.I stick it on the center of my screen so I can't see anything,until I vote! sucks getting old,I need a "Post It" the size of a Buick to remember to do things....


----------

